# Radon Slide Am 10 Se



## pukybiker (18. April 2012)

Hallo,

bin der Dirk aus Solingen, habe mir das Radon Slide Am 10 Se gekaut, wird in den nächsten Tagen geliefert.

Der Bolide hat gute Test, geile Parts und sieht Hammer aus.

Suche jemanden der mir über seine Erfahrungen berichten kann, positive wie negative.

Ich bin ein Herzensmountainbiker brauche kein Luxus, sondern folge der Philosphie von Gary Fisher: Ein Mountainbike sollte stabil wie ein Panzer sein, und überall hinkommen.

Will hoffen das der Radon-Bolide in diese Richtung läuft.

mfg

Dirk aus Solingen


----------



## Andcream (19. April 2012)

Ähhmm...jaaa... es gibt einen extra Thread hier übers Slide??!! Vielleicht solltest den mal anschauen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

